# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services >  Our guide to farming Facebook accounts

## IorvertNoter

*Hello everyone!*
Almost all affiliates who are just starting their journey have questions: where to start?
And this is quite normal.
Today I will talk about the profession of a farmer. This information will be important both for pharmaceutical professionals in general and for beginners starting their difficult journey.
_So, let's begin._
*Accounts*
1. Sooner or later there comes a time when your accounts get banned and you run into a shortage of consumables. Let me tell you, this is not a cheap item.
2. You want to start somewhere and join an arbitration company. Then it can be a profession of a farmer, in the farm department you can farm accounts yourself and sell them. A good farmer and consumables are worth their weight in gold, and the accounts themselves are like ***** for a sick person for an arbitrator.
_Where to begin?_
For a correct understanding, I will describe the farming process by day, and also tell you what is needed for this and reveal some subtleties and important points.
*What do you need to start farming your first accounts for yourself or for sale?*
1. Antidetect browser is your main savior.
At the moment, I recommend Gologin, it has 14 days of free use with the promo code ANTIKGOLOGIN14, where you can create up to 1000 profiles.
imgonline-com-ua-Resize-pom5MlDFnaVFYLG.jpg
imgonline-com-ua-Resize-1Ou1hYRaCD (1).jpg
_Let's go to farm._
The farm consists of 14 days (Each of the accounts needs to be given 5 minutes a day)
*Day 1*
1. Create a folder “accounts” on the desktop, create 10 folders in the folder, call them a fictitious name and surname;
2. We go through VPN to VK, find beautiful girls or guys, save 5-10 photos to a folder (This is necessary for creating a profile and for passing the Prohibition of advertising activities or taking a selfie) We choose VK because this way Facebook will not be able to track the origin of the photo ;
3. Create a User agent in the anti-detect browser. After that, we go to various sites such as Eldorado, Rozetka, OLH, etc., make purchases or simply navigate the site (We need this to feed Cookies so that Facebook does not shock with an empty history during registration);
4. We take a virtual number and register Gmail mail on it;
4.1) If you have the opportunity to buy physical SIM cards at a reasonable price, then this option is better;
5. We pass to registration to FB;
6. Fill the profile in half. We put a photo and a cover from the photos saved earlier in the folder, add some information (marital status, religious views, education, city of residence, etc.);
7. We close the profile and proceed to register the next account by performing similar actions (remembering to change the IP after each);
*Day 2*
1. We go into the account, continue to fill them out, upload 1 photo to the feed, add 10-20 friends, preferably of Slavic appearance;
2. Open the search and drive in 1. Dating 2. Public of your city and other thematic groups where you can like and comment;
3. We open a dating group, post a photo there and write something like “get acquainted for a relationship“. Then we just wait. As a rule, after this, many new friends will begin to be added to you;
4. We close the profile and go to the next account, performing similar actions there (remembering to change the IP after each);
*Day 3*
1. We go into the account, add and delete 10-15-20 friends, you can reply to messages in personal correspondence if there are any. If desired and possible, we post a story from the available photos. Creativity is encouraged;
2. We make 10-15 likes 5 any comments in the feed;
3. We close the profile and go to the next account, performing similar actions there (also remembering to change the IP after each one);
*Day 4*
1. We go into the account, add and remove 10-15
+ -20 friends, again you can reply to messages in personal correspondence;
2. We make 10-15 likes 5 any comments in the feed;
3. We visit online stores where there is a pixel and climb, leave requests so that Facebook fixes you. It is ideal to log in to any services where you can do this using fb, for example, OlX.ua, as this adds trust to us.
4. We close the profile and go to the next account, performing similar actions there (remembering to change the IP after each);
*Day 5*
1. We go into the account, add and remove 10-15-20 friends;
2. We make 10-15 likes 5 any comments in the feed;
3. We close the profile and go to the next account, performing similar actions there (remembering to change the IP after each);
*Day 6*
1. We go into the account, add a photo to the feed, and something in the “information about yourself” section.
2. Open the FACEBOOK Blueprint service, these are Facebook courses. We log in there, and go through any course. It will take 2 minutes, so Facebook sees that you are a real person who wants to learn before launching an ad. (It is important)
3. We close the profile and go to the next account, performing similar actions there (remembering to change the IP after each);
*Day 7*
We don't log into accounts.
*Day 8*
1. We go into the account, add and delete 10+ friends, you can reply to messages in personal correspondence;
2. We make 10-15 likes for 5 any comments in the feed and groups;
3. We go to the page section, create a page (Fan page), call it the name and surname of the profile, set the photo there and close it;
4. We close the profile and go to the next account, performing similar actions there (remembering to change the IP after each);
*Day 9*
We go into the account, add and remove 10+ friends, you can reply to messages in personal correspondence;
2. We make 10-15 likes for 5 any comments in the feed and groups;
3. We close the profile and go to the next account, performing similar actions there (remembering to change the IP after each);
*Day 10*
1.Go to your account, add themed photos to the feed (animals, landscapes, cars, etc.);
2. We make 10-15 likes for 5 any comments in the feed and groups;
3. We create a business manager using a pre-created Gmail mail for confirmation;
4. We close the profile and go to the next account, performing similar actions there (remembering to change the IP after each);
*Day 10-14.*
1. We go into the account, scroll through the feed, put likes and, if possible, leave comments, respond to messages in personal correspondence, imitate a living person. Also, you can join groups;
2.Close the profile and go to the next account, performing similar actions there (remembering to change the IP after each);
In fact, that's all. By the end of two weeks, you will have a stable farm in your arsenal, with which you can upload ads.
But I, as a specialist with good experience, recommend giving him a couple of days to lie down.
The general concept is that you should get an account that is as similar as possible to the profile of a living average person.
1. Avatar, cover, completed information
2. Created FP + BM
3. 150-200+ friends (Dialogues with them are open)
4. Advertising in the fb feed.
_That's all for now.
Yours faithfully, readers!_

----------

